
Git Worktree Flow – A workflow for keeping clean commit histories - ldelossa
https://www.ldelossa.is/blog/git-worktree-flow
======
madhadron
Interesting! I hadn't run into worktrees yet.

I've been using [https://wchargin.github.io/posts/managing-dependent-pull-
req...](https://wchargin.github.io/posts/managing-dependent-pull-requests/)
for a while, after I got spoiled by Phabricator's stacked diffs at a previous
job.

------
ldelossa
A Git work flow that has been working well for me over the past few weeks.
Wanted to share.

